# Demasoni Female?



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

I have 2 Demasoni i was at my fish store last week and my guy had a male and female pair and the female was yellow? the male looked like a normal demasoni... There are no pictures of a yellow female on this site his were holding eggs though... Can i get some one to enlighten me.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

Newbreed said:


> I have 2 Demasoni i was at my fish store last week and my guy had a male and female pair and the female was yellow? the male looked like a normal demasoni... There are no pictures of a yellow female on this site his were holding eggs though... Can i get some one to enlighten me.


Sounds more like -
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1

Were they labeled as Demasoni at the fish store?


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes that's what they were labeled. Thats exactly what they look like as well.

Well since i have those now many can i fit comfortably in a 55g?


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

Newbreed said:


> Yes that's what they were labeled. Thats exactly what they look like as well.
> 
> Well since i have those now many can i fit comfortably in a 55g?


so you don't have any demasoni? Just the male and female saulosi from the LFS?

do you want other species of mbuna in the 55g as well? Or just saulosi?

also as far as the pair thing, mbuna aren't so much pairing fish, males prefer to keep a harem of 3-4 females as opposed to just one. So if you were to keep saulosi keep that in mind.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh for sure. I wasn't planning on keeping just the 2. I could only afford those 2 at the moment.

I do plan on adding 3 more females and 2 more males to make 7 of them total. I have 7 other Hybrid's i got from some guy for my Endlers and tetra's.. I also have 3 HRP's in with them. I know they are from different sides of the earth i am just waiting to sex them before i move them to appropriate tanks.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

Newbreed said:


> Oh for sure. I wasn't planning on keeping just the 2. I could only afford those 2 at the moment.
> 
> I do plan on adding 3 more females and 2 more males to make 7 of them total. I have 7 other Hybrid's i got from some guy for my Endlers and tetra's.. I also have 3 HRP's in with them. I know they are from different sides of the earth i am just waiting to sex them before i move them to appropriate tanks.


you'll want more females for your male saulosi. As far as the 7 hybrids, I'm guessing theyre mbuna hybrids. You're going to want to be careful with them, with hybrids you pretty much just never know how theyre going to turn out as far as aggression, and even size. The HRP's also may pose a problem, but as long as it's not their permanent home for long they should be ok if theyre doing alright at the moment.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah i think i have all male HRP's and that is not a permanent home for them by any means. If i happen to get a pair ill keep them to breed and find a tank for them 20-30g and just that pair.

Yeah some of the Hybrids seem to be aggressive and some of them not so much. How ever the 2 Saulosi seem to be doing well.


----------

